# Smoke Detectors requirements in Chicago



## IvanE (May 5, 2013)

I have a project that I been working on for a few weeks now: a new single family two story house. Everything is going well with the exception of the Smoke and Carbon Monoxide Detectors. Today I spent a great deal of time researching for ordinance and codes for single dwelling units and residential smoke detectors codes and the requirements for the City of Chicago, but I did not find any conclusive information on what i was looking for.
(I do know that they are required to be installed in every floor and in the upper ceiling in stairs and within 15 feet from all sleeping areas.) What i am trying to find out is: 

Are smoke and Carbon Monoxide detectors in a new construction residential dwelling building required to be interconnected in the city of Chicago? 

I appreciate your answers !! Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

IvanE said:


> I have a project that I been working on for a few weeks now: a new single family two story house. Everything is going well with the exception of the Smoke and Carbon Monoxide Detectors. Today I spent a great deal of time researching for ordinance and codes for single dwelling units and residential smoke detectors codes and the requirements for the City of Chicago, but I did not find any conclusive information on what i was looking for.
> (I do know that they are required to be installed in every floor and in the upper ceiling in stairs and within 15 feet from all sleeping areas.) What i am trying to find out is:
> 
> Are smoke and Carbon Monoxide detectors in a new construction residential dwelling building required to be interconnected in the city of Chicago?
> ...


Bump!


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Did you check building codes? Here in WI smoke detectors fall into building codes, not electrical codes. 

And for the rather small difference in cost between interconnected and individual, I would just interconnect them and be done with it. What's the cost of your "great deal of time" vs one more wire and interconnect smokes? Odds are you already exceeded the difference in time spent looking.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes they are required to be interconnected. Call the inspection dept they will be happy to help you out


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

is it in chicago? if so you have to meet their codes.


----------



## Bo69 (Apr 11, 2012)

interconnected yes


----------

